# Cultural tips for growing out Bucephalandra emersed?



## Michael W (30 Oct 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some cultural tips for going out a little tiny Buce I have found in my tank. The Buce is far smaller than a 1p coin, it has around 3-4 very tiny leaves and little roots. I have have noticed this Buce for quite a while and I believe it came in last year along with 2 Buce my mate gave me for Christmas. It has never really done anything in my aquarium so I decided to try to go it emersed to see if I can get it going. It is currently in a tiny container with some EBI shrimp substrate as it is the only thing I have in handy. I've placed it next to my shrimp aquarium where it will receive some ambient light from the tank, it gets heat from the lighting unit, from what I can see it creates a lot of condensation which should mean humidity is fine.

Are there anything I should keep an eye out for? The problem I see right now is if it will receive enough light because the light for the shrimp tank is under a hood so the emersed pot gets its light through the side of an aquarium glass.

What are the chances of this growing into a decent sized plant? I understand it may take a while but I'm willing to wait as I am intrigued by what type of Buce this will be.

I do have 2 more Buces in my tank and I'm willing to try out one of them for emersed too if this one becomes successful or if I can keep it alive.

Michael.


----------



## Michael W (31 Oct 2014)

Slight update, the Buce has survived the night! Yay. I was initially worried about the cold which may affect the humidity of the culture during the night. But it appears that it should be fine as I take it next to a radiator for the night. I wish I could see the rhizome properly as it is not green like that of an Anubias so I can't make a judgment on its health.


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

Treat Bucephalandra species, like you would Anubias species - both above and under water. They really do behave quite alike (Buce's are usually even slower above water, though).
I've tested several different ones (I deliberately avoid going into discussions on species/varieties!!!), and they've not been that much different from Anubias in terms of likes and dislikes.


----------



## parotet (31 Oct 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> Treat Bucephalandra species, like you would Anubias species - both above and under water. They really do behave quite alike (Buce's are usually even slower above water, though).
> I've tested several different ones (I deliberately avoid going into discussions on species/varieties!!!), and they've not been that much different from Anubias in terms of likes and dislikes.


Hi Mick

When will we have Tropica Bucephalandras? 
Waiting for...

Jordi


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

As a forum-rule, you know, I'm not allowed to "advertise" a business, to which I'm economically connected (which makes perfect sense, I will add).
- So I can give you general info........
Buceph.s are now expensive, because they're difficult to get. As soon as they become accessable - price will plunge !! (started allready, actually !!)
Any producer will have to calculate price of starting up a production, price of producing product and estimated amount of sales-units according to final selling-price. This will determine if there's money to be made - and thereby go or no-go for any plant in question.
Bucephalandra's are economically interesting mainly because they're easy to the hobby, appealing to a large costumer-group. Unfrtunately they're not that easy to produce at a price, this costumer-group is willing to pay. So you probaply see the dilemma........
Anubias 'nana' was a gold mine long ago, when it was first introduced - it isn't anymore.

On a personal note: I think Bucephalandra's are a lasting group in the hobby, by the same reasons it's economically interesting - for it's easy-ness !!


----------



## parotet (31 Oct 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> Unfrtunately they're not that easy to produce at a price, this costumer-group is willing to pay


Is it due to the fact that it is a slow growing plant? Or is it due to any propagation constraints? I guess a good plant for business purposes is the one you can very easily multiply and also reach a commercial size very fast. 

Actually it's something I was wondering some time ago... why some plants that are really 'cool' in the hobby (and for which hobbyists are paying incredibly amounts of money) such as the various confusing forms of Bucephalandra or Eriocaulon were not in Tropica's catalogue? Now I can understand a bit more. Producing a steady and long term plant supply (and making money from it.. It's business) doesn't look easy at all.

Jordi


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

parotet said:


> Is it due to the fact that it is a slow growing plant? Or is it due to any propagation constraints? I guess a good plant for business purposes is the one you can very easily multiply and also reach a commercial size very fast.
> 
> Actually it's something I was wondering some time ago... why some plants that are really 'cool' in the hobby (and for which hobbyists are paying incredibly amounts of money) such as the various confusing forms of Bucephalandra or Eriocaulon were not in Tropica's catalogue? Now I can understand a bit more. Producing a steady and long term plant supply (and making money from it.. It's business) doesn't look easy at all.
> 
> Jordi


----------



## Michael W (31 Oct 2014)

I think that it may also be hard finding a way to do things like tissue culture, I'm guessing different plants will respond differently to different cultural techniques, some may contaminate easier. Its just a guess as I have no experience what so ever.


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Oct 2014)

Michael W said:


> I think that it may also be hard finding a way to do things like tissue culture, I'm guessing different plants will respond differently to different cultural techniques, some may contaminate easier. Its just a guess as I have no experience what so ever.


----------



## Michael W (1 Nov 2014)

Just showing how small this actually is.


----------

